
Chinese government releases new guidelines for science fiction - walterbell
https://boingboing.net/2020/08/24/chinese-government-releases-ne.html
======
AnimalMuppet
> To make strong movies, the document claims, the number one priority is to
> "thoroughly study and implement Xi Jinping Thought."

Words fail me. (At least, words that are not profanity.)

The point of sci-fi is _not_ to show us how perfect the current ideology is,
and how it's going to lead us to this golden future. (That's advertising.) The
point of sci-fi is to show how things could be _different_ , not how they
should just keep going in the same direction.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The point of sci-fi is not to show us how perfect the current ideology is,
> and how it's going to lead us to this golden future.

I suspect that Xi Jinping thought disagrees with you on the purpose of science
fiction.

Among other things.

------
mrkstu
At this point “The Three-Body Problem” wouldn’t be able to get published in
China if it was just released.

~~~
geoah
I wonder if this applies to movies only or books as well. A world without
cixin or ken liu would be a lesser one indeed.

------
geoah
How much of a “guideline” is this? Are we talking “it would be nice if you”,
“if you don’t follow this your movie won’t be approved for china”, or “either
you follow this or never see the sun again”?

